# O'T: Constitution Luxury Class



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

'50s style automotive ad for the Enterprise.

This is GREAT.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Cool!


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Ok, gotta make a model of her!


----------



## Skymods (Feb 5, 2001)

That's a great idea! You could start with a 62 Thunderbird for the warp nacelles. An almost perfect match!


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Cool! I remember seeing that some years ago, but I'd forgotten about it.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

That's cool!


----------



## ffejG (Aug 27, 2008)

That is one of the coolest mash-ups I have seen. I love it! 

Looks like the 1/1000 Refit would be a good foundation to start with. AMT has a '62 T-bird in 1/25 that is still common in hobby shops but it might a bit large for this. Anyone know of a 1/32 version?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Does the captain's chair have bitchin' tuck-and-roll?


----------



## ffejG (Aug 27, 2008)

John P said:


> Does the captain's chair have bitchin' tuck-and-roll?


I just love a tuck and roll interior. I say white with blue welting.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

That's so awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

... and the proportions are perfect. Perfect!


----------



## Steve1701 (Feb 6, 2013)

Sweet! Just think of the chrome and other metal accents for this build. -Steve


----------



## sunburn800 (Nov 24, 2006)

That looks a lot better than what JJ came up with for the movies.


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

The seats are made of the finest Corinthian Leather... :tongue:

Rob


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Skymods said:


> That's a great idea! You could start with a 62 Thunderbird for the warp nacelles. An almost perfect match!


A '63 T-Bird is closer, actually.










Cute concept, although you kind of wonder why the wheel arches weren't filled in. You'd probably have to cannibalize two Thunderbird kits to make the nacelles.

The "photon torpedo launcher," if that's what it's supposed to be, is obviously the taillights from a '59 Caddy.



ffejG said:


> I just love a tuck and roll interior. I say white with blue welting.


And fuzzy dice hanging over the bridge viewscreen.



robcomet said:


> The seats are made of the finest Corinthian Leather... :tongue:


. . . says Khan -- and he should know! :tongue:


----------



## Skymods (Feb 5, 2001)

The bridge is the roof of a 2 door coupe of some sort. You can even see where the window in the door would roll down.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I would not have been upset if that was used instead of the JJprise! (It even has the huge bridge windows.)


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

You know I'll bet the "bridge" has a push-in/pop-out car cigarette lighter too.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Sulu and Chekov on a bench seat!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Here's the artist's page on deviantART: http://mattwileyart.deviantart.com


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Sulu's console comes with the Desoto push button warp drive transmission controls!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Sulu's console comes with the Desoto push button warp drive transmission controls!


That has to be an upgrade from the gear shift lever in The Motion Picture.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi guys! Here's 2 comparison shots for you:









AMT's 1/25th scale 1962 Thunderbird vs Polar Lights 1/1000 kit.










AMT's 1/25th scale 1962 Thunderbird VS AMT's 18"er warp engine.

So it's too big for the first model and too small for the second. Also, if you wanted to make the car into an engine, you'd have to do a lot of filling and creating with sheet styrene.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Okay, is someone really gonna do this?


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

MCR, I think you could do it by using the other side of the car body to make the other side of the engine.. and then do it again for the second engine!


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

For the 18"er, you could probably lengthen the new engine by grafting in say most of another door space of another donor kit.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't know if you could because of the contours. Streching it may result in "Flat Spots".

Also, if you do make one engine using left and right hand fenders, you'd need 2 kits.

The second question is :"What do you do with the other 100 kit parts from the car?"


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

If the fenders could be modelled in a 3D app, the masters could be 3d-printed.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

SteveR said:


> If the fenders could be modelled in a 3D app, the masters could be 3d-printed.


In 3D it could really work.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

SteveR said:


> If the fenders could be modelled in a 3D app, the masters could be 3d-printed.


The entire ship should be 3D printed to make masters from. It really needs to be scratch-built from the beginning.


----------



## ffejG (Aug 27, 2008)

I also think the secondary hull from the refit should be substituted for a better matching outline and deflector dish area.


----------



## Skymods (Feb 5, 2001)

It looks like the deflector is a pretty close match to a 72-76 Thunderbird hubcap.










Dave


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

That's awesome, Dave! Thanks for finding that!!

And I agree with ffejG that the secondary hull lines are much better suited to be from the Refit.


----------



## 67657 (Mar 4, 2010)

Imagining this at a 50's drive in....


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

The sides of the deflector dish/secondary Hull are smooth, so you would need something like a flash light for the right shape.


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

wraithverge said:


> Imagining this at a 50's drive in....


Or parked next to a Jetsons-esque version of spacedock!


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

You know, if you actually changed the B/C deck to something more Trekkish, thicken the saucer more... but keep those awesome engines... that would make an amazing ship in the actual TOS universe.


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

He did a bridge, too, and it is retro-tacular:

http://mattwileyart.deviantart.com/...e-340742486?q=gallery:mattwileyart/33428&qo=1

I love his "Ski Rura Penthe" travel poster, too.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Carl_G said:


> He did a bridge, too, and it is retro-tacular:
> 
> http://mattwileyart.deviantart.com/...e-340742486?q=gallery:mattwileyart/33428&qo=1


Cool. Certainly looks better than the JJprise bridge.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Carl_G said:


> He did a bridge, too, and it is retro-tacular:
> 
> http://mattwileyart.deviantart.com/...e-340742486?q=gallery:mattwileyart/33428&qo=1
> 
> I love his "Ski Rura Penthe" travel poster, too.


That Bridge is so evocative of a simpler time! More advanced than the C-57D!  Fun to look at.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

C'mon, Warped.... you've got a thread to complain about that in. Don't bring it here...  There's no comparison whatsoever.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

WarpCore Breach said:


> C'mon, Warped.... you've got a thread to complain about that in. Don't bring it here...  There's no comparison whatsoever.


Well, DUH! That was my point.


----------



## Captain America (Sep 9, 2002)

ffejG said:


> I just love a tuck and roll interior. I say white with blue welting.


You be the judge... http://mattwileyart.deviantart.com/art/The-Enterprise-Bridge-340742486

I think I prefer HIS version of the bridge...DUNNO why, tho... 

It's HIP, Daddy-O!  :wave: :tongue:


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Off topic, but this one also looks real nice. He's got quite a bit of nice stuff there.


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

WarpCore Breach said:


> That Bridge is so evocative of a simpler time! More advanced than the C-57D!  Fun to look at.


I love the spinny tape reel things. They must have a whole 10 megs of processing power there!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Makes me think of some of the ads for Universities and Colleges. 

I wonder if Captian April flew in one of these?


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

sunburn800 said:


> That looks a lot better than what JJ came up with for the movies.


Heh. Thought someone might say that. I thought so, too.  This ad is very cool. The copy could use a little work, but still, love it!


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

Love the "ads!" Someone named _NightShadow_ in Belgium has already started on a 3D model at SciFi-Meshes.com here:

http://www.scifi-meshes.com/forums/showthread.php?79963-50-s-Style-Retro-Connie

The retro look also reminds me of MadMan's Shipyard USS Metaluna:

http://madshipyard.com./images/Ships/Metaluna_Orthos_1680.jpg


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Liked the 360% video, but I think the warp engines should have that 1963 T-Bird rear tail light at the back. Could you please post this comment there as I am not a member.


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

If WarpCore Breach doesn't mind, I'm posting a second version of a pimped out Enterprise by Ptrope http://ptrope.deviantart.com/art/In-Space-No-One-Can-Hear-You-Cruise-352542339 the USS Detroit.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

... and tell him that the rim of the dish is too ... stubby. It needs to be sharpened at the top edge: more oblique. That doesn't speak to mere accuracy to the original concept: the stubby rim causes the ship to lose its dynamic quality. It looks more static in the 3D version, and that "aerodynamic" quality is what gives the original a lot of its beauty.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

robcomet said:


> the seats are made of the finest corinthian leather... :tongue:
> 
> Rob


lol!!


----------

